# sentir / ressentir / éprouver / percevoir



## sima11

Bonsoir à tous,

Est-ce que qqn aurait la gentillesse de m'expliquer la différence entre "sentir" et "ressentir" avec des exemples s'il vous plait, car même si j'ai consulté le dictionnaire j'ai du mal à les distinguer.
Merci d'avance.

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## FranParis

Sentir est la perception des choses, généralement à travers ses sens.

_"J'ai senti comme une vague odeur"._

Ressentir, implique quelque chose de plus profond, généralement une implication émotionelle.

_"J'ai ressenti cette tristesse au plus profond de mon être"_


----------



## sima11

Merci FranParis pour ta réponse. Donc je peux dire 
"Je ressens tant d'allégresse lorsque je suis avec toi"
Elle me semble très lourde cette phrase.N'est ce pas???


----------



## itka

sima11 said:


> Merci FranParis pour ta réponse. Donc je peux dire
> "Je ressens tant d'allégresse lorsque je suis avec toi"
> Elle me semble très lourde cette phrase.N'est ce pas???



Elle est correcte ! C'est déjà ça  mais il vaudrait mieux dire quelque chose de plus courant comme :
_"Je me sens plein de joie lorsque nous sommes ensemble"_
...ou beaucoup d'autres possibilités. *Ressentir* et *allégresse* sont des mots un peu trop "littéraires" à mon goût pour les _dire_ ou les écrire à un(e) ami(e)... mais selon le contexte... pourquoi pas ?


----------



## janpol

Bonsoir,
Ces deux verbes ont des sens assez voisins mais il y a sans doute plus de "profondeur" dans RESSENTIR que dans SENTIR.  Dans certains cas, ils sont interchangeables, dans d'autres, non...
SENTIR : percevoir par le moyen du toucher ou de l'odorat :
Je sens le parfum des roses.
Passez  la main sur ce tissu, vous en sentirez la douceur.
On peut employer ce verbe pour parler d'une chose ou d'une personne qui dégage une odeur : 
Tu sens bon. Quel parfum utilises-tu ?
Ca sent bon dans ta cuisine !
Eteins le feu sous cette casserole : ça sent le brûlé.
D'autres sens : Je ne peux pas sentir cet homme = je déteste cet homme.
Je sens que quelque chose est faux dans ton raisonnement mais je ne peux pas dire quoi exactement = j'ai l'intuition que... j'ai la conviction que... mais c'est quelque chose que je ne pourrais pas expliquer avec des mots.
Je me sens bien dans cette maison = je suis à l'aise, je suis heureux dans cette maison.
Tout à coup, il s'est senti mal = tout à coup, il a eu un malaise.
Dans ces phrases, on ne peut pas employer "ressentir" à la place de "sentir" sauf, sans doute pour "vous en sentirez la douceur."
RESSENTIR : éprouver une sensation, un sentiment. 
Je ressens une douleur au genou. (mais "je sens" peut convenir aussi)
Je ressens de l'amour pour cette femme. ("je sens" ne convient pas. "Je sens que j'aime cette femme" pourrait se dire mais serait moins élégant (je le sens parce que j'ai plaisir à être auprès d'elle, mon coeur bat plus vite quand je la vois...)
Je ressens ses paroles comme une injure. ("je sens" ne conviendrait pas)
Je ressens les bienfaits du médicament que tu  m'as donné. ("je sens" conviendrait également)
Je me ressens des efforts que j'ai accomplis hier = j'ai des douleurs musculaires, des courbatures ... ("je me sens" ne peut pas convenir ici)
Pour tout ce qui concerne l'odorat, RESSENTIR ne peut pas remplacer SENTIR... (je ressens l'odeur de cette fleur" ne peut pas se dire...)
Bon, voilà quelques exemples...


----------



## csfrenki

Bonjour,

pouvez-vous m'expliquer quelle est la différence entre les 4 termes ci-dessus? 

Par exemple "sentir une odeur" ou "percevoir une odeur"?

Merci.

FRANK


----------



## primokorn

Bonjour,

- Sentir une odeur -> exemple : l'odeur de cette fleur sent bon (tu tiens la fleur dans ta main, tu as une idée bien définie de l'odeur).
- Percevoir un homme dans la rue -> tu vois qu'une personne est dans la rue mais tu ne la distingues pas très bien. Tu ne peux pas l'identifier clairement.
- Eprouver -> ce verbe fait référence à un sentiment. Par exemple, j'éprouve de la tristesse quand je lis ce livre.
- Ressentir -> là aussi, on fait référence à un sentiment. Par exemple, j'ai ressenti un mal-être quand il s'est approché de moi. ce verbe est assez synonyme de Eprouver.

Voilà les exemples que j'ai en tête. Si tu as besoin de plus de détails, va sur un site internet et tu trouveras facilement ton bonheur :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accueil
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/


----------



## Chimel

primokorn said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> - Sentir une odeur -> exemple : l'odeur de cette fleur sent bon (tu tiens la fleur dans ta main, tu as une idée bien définie de l'odeur).
> - Percevoir un homme dans la rue -> tu vois qu'une personne est dans la rue mais tu ne la distingues pas très bien. Tu ne peux pas l'identifier clairement.


Si je puis me permettre d'ajouter mon grain de sel... 
- Sentir une odeur: il vaudrait peut-être mieux donner un exemple d'usage transitif, par exemple: _Je sens une odeur de brûlé, toi aussi?_
De plus, je ne dirais pas _L'odeur [de cette fleur] sent bon_, mais plutôt: _Cette fleur sent bon_ ou _Elle a une bonne odeur_.

- Percevoir: s'utilise souvent avec un complément abstrait. Percevoir une différence, un changement, une nuance... _J'ai du mal à percevoir la nuance entre 'éprouver' et 'ressentir'_. Le sens est assez proche de 'comprendre' (c'est: voir dans sa tête). Dans le sens concret, on dira plutôt _apercevoir_ (un homme dans la rue).


----------



## ddb83

Bonjour! Je vous remercie pour votre liste d'exemple des differences entre "sentir" et "resentir"...tres utiles!!
J’ai une question quant à une citation que j’ai trouvé dans un article de nouvel concernant une collision entre duex trains. Voici la citation:
“_On n'a ressenti aucun freinage du train.”_
Selons les "regles" que vouz avez fourni, il me semble que j’aurais employé « sentir »... Est-ce que j’aurais tort?


----------



## Me-K

Dans ressentir, il y a plus ou moins une idée de résonance intérieure: c'est la clé du mot.

Dans sentir, c'est direct.

(réponse très proche, je le découvre après, de la première réponse qui avait été faite, sous d'autres mots)

Pour le freinage du train: c'est très fin, ici, entre sentir et ressentir. Peut-être l'usage de ressentir, dans ce cas particulier, veut-il dire que chacun a gardé pour lui la sensation. 

_Je sens le freinage du train, je ressens le freinage du train,_ c'est pareil, mais avec _je ressens_, je dis en même temps que la sensation me demeure intérieure. 

J'aurais du mal a analyser et à expliquer davantage, et c'est peut-être signe qu'on pourrait être plus précis.

18h45 plus précis: je r_essens_ le freinage du train parce que ce n'est pas lié à moi, je suis ultra passif, je n'ai même pas à réagir. Alors que si je sens, je suis beaucoup plus actif, je peux réagir. Je suis éveillé par une sensation, alors que ce que je ressens par le freinage du train ne m'appelle pas à réagir. Ce que je sens m'éveille. S'il n'y a pas cet éveil, ce serait un ressenti, plutôt qu'une sensation.

Un train qui freine n'a jamais éveillé personne.


----------



## Chimel

ddb83 said:


> J’ai une question quant à une citation que j’ai trouvé dans un article de nouvel concernant une collision entre duex trains. Voici la citation:
> “_On n'a ressenti aucun freinage du train.”_
> Selons les "regles" que vouz avez fourni, il me semble que j’aurais employé « sentir »... Est-ce que j’aurais tort?


D'accord avec toi: j'aurais aussi utilisé "sentir" dans ce cas-là.


----------



## Mariquilla81

Bonne nuit,

Pourriez-vous m´aider avec un doute, svp? Je ne sais pas quelle est la phrase la plus correcte car je ne sais pas très bien la différence entre sentir et ressentir:

- Sentir du chagrin, une émotion, de la peine...
- Ressentir du chagrin, une émotion, de la peine...

Peut- on dire éprouver?? Éprouver du chagrin...

Merci d´avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Lacuzon

Buenas Noches,

Ressentir c'est sentir soi-même, éprouver alors que sentir c'est à propos de quelqu'un d'autre :

Je ressens de l'angoisse, de la peur, de la crainte, de la joie...
Je sens de l'inquiétude chez lui/elle
Je sens que quelque chose ne tourne pas rond chez lui/elle.


----------



## Olof

Bonjour,
Mais alors : _je ne sens plus mes pieds_ ? 
Peut-être est-ce parce que cela ne concerne pas une émotion, un chagrin...


----------



## Marie3933

Exactement. "_Je ne sens plus mes pieds"_ : ici, il s'agit d'uner sensation physique -> on emploie "sentir".


----------



## poubcool

Plus précisément, le "senti" est ce qui se rapporte à la sensation (ouïe, toucher, goût, odorat et vue) tandis que le "ressenti" est une expérience intérieure.
Ainsi, une émotion, en tant qu'elle est perçue par la pensée (elle touche le vécu, par exemple un tableau n'est émouvant que parce qu'il nous touche personnellement), engendre du "ressenti" et non pas du "senti".


----------



## Monicaallred

Bonjour,



janpol said:


> Je ressens une douleur au genou. (mais "je sens" peut convenir aussi)


Est-ce qu'il y aurait une nuance entre _ressentir une douleur (physique) _et _sentir une douleur (physique) _? On dirait que _ressentir une douleur (physique)_ se dit plus facilement que _sentir une douleur (physique) _?


----------



## Locape

Oui, j'ai l'impression que 'je sens une douleur physique' est plus précisément localisé, ou alors ça se dit pour une réaction au toucher 'je sens une douleur quand je touche à cet endroit'.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Monica said:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il y aurait une nuance entre _ressentir une douleur (physique) _et _sentir une douleur (physique) _?


Oui, il y a une nuance, d'abord du point de vue physiologique. Pour faire court, il y a trois sortes de sensibilités :
- _extéroceptive_ => captée par les organes des sens, elle nous renseigne sur ce que *nous sentons* (odeurs, chaleur, douleur...) ;
- _proprioceptive _=> générée par des capteurs situés dans les articulations et les ligaments, dans les muscles et les tendons, elle nous renseigne sur la posture de notre corps (*nous sentons* si nous sommes debout ou assis...) ;
-_ intéroceptive_ => perçue par des capteurs dans nos organes profonds, elle nous informe sur l'état de notre organisme (*nous* *ressentons* le besoin d'uriner, *nous ressentons* la faim...).

De même, *nous percevons* des sensations par nos cinq sens - *percevoir* est plus proche de *sentir* - et *nous éprouvons* des sensations nerveuses ou des besoins, des émotions ou des sentiments - *éprouver* est plus proche de *ressentir*.


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord avec vous sur la distinction entre douleur *précise, locale, visible* pour _sentir_, et douleur *diffuse, globale, indistincte* pour _ressentir_. C'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle on emploie plutôt ce second verbe pour les douleurs morales et les sentiments en général.

Dans le cas de la douleur physique, on peut utiliser _sentir, ressentir_ et _éprouver_, mais guère _percevoir_.


----------



## Monicaallred

Merci à tous, c'est très intéressant et utile.


----------

